# Another question...



## ownedbyhorses (Jan 29, 2009)

I tried to do a search, but only come up with american flyer.
My dad wanted to make sure I got what he refered to as "The Yellow Flyer" It is HO Scale. I am wondering if this is just a name he calls a certain train, or if anyone knows what he is refering to.
TIA!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You need a manufacturer more specifics.
It does not ring any bells for me. Steam, diesel, era,coach,even country or state. Description is the key or a good picture. If you find one on the web give us a link. For 50's Mantua and some Lionel existed in HO. They could be foreign too. FLeischmann or Marklin. A lot of options out there.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I just scoured Google and could not come up with much... I think it is just a nickname for a train that is fast and yellow, LOL


----------



## ownedbyhorses (Jan 29, 2009)

Unfortunatly I have no idea which train he was refering to. I am missing a few trains. Long story..But the short of it is..We think his long time girlfriend may of sold/was trying to sell some of his trains. My dad does not know, and I did not want to upset him in his condition. I just got what I could. My dad knows I have them. He even stated he knows they will be safe with me. So, I will ask him what his yellow flyer is today when I call him. 
There is not a solid yellow engine here. Nothing even close to it. Which bothers me! But, I need to be glad that I got what I did! And they are safe.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I turned up a valley flyer some type of coach from the search engine. 
So can you find some names on them?

Wikipedia - Atchison, Topeka and Santa Fe Railway.
Nice eh
The locomotives had metal skirting applied along the sides, which was painted aluminum (as was the nose and smokestack) with red and *yellow* stripes, these being oultined by black pinstripes; the tenders were similarly decorated. A *yellow* "Circle and Cross" emblem backed by red "wings" was emblazoned across the front of the locomotive above the pilot deck, and on each side of the tender, which also featured a red "wing." The air-conditioned rolling stock was painted completely in aluminum, and had red and yellow stripes running along their sills, bordered with black pinstripes 
Equipment
Baldwin 4-6-2 Pacific #1369 
Baldwin 4-6-2 Pacific #1376 
Combine Baggage-Barbershop-Buffet-Library #1302 
Lounge #1367 
Fred Harvey Company Diner #1467 
"Chair" car / Coach #3002 
"Chair" car / Coach #3005 
"Chair" car / Coach #3006 
Thanks to Wikipedia :thumbsup::thumbsup:

So you may have a steam engine with 4 small front wheels,6 drive and 2 following.
Mantua did make Pacifics with cast shells into the 70's I believe.


----------



## ownedbyhorses (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a yellow union pacific but I really don't think that is the train he is refering too..who knows..It is an older train and has the # 866 on it. Bachmann. You may be able to see it in one of the pics in my other thread.


----------

